# Speedline AMD Athlon 64 MAXFPS



## tobee (7. April 2008)

Hallo Zusammen ich hatte im Internet einen Rechner für 1.579,99 EUR gefunden.
Der Rechner hat folgende Ausstattung:

Highlights der Ausgangskonfiguration:
	Chieftec Mesh Midi Tower - schwarz
	AMD Athlon64 X2 6400+ 2x3.20GHz 2MB AM2
	Asus M2N32-SLI Del. (nForce 590 SLI) 8x S-ATA, 2x LAN, WLAN, 8x USB
	4096MB Corsair TWIN2X DDR2-800 CL5 (2x 2048MB)
	SLI-Bundle 2x NVidia GeForce 8800 GTX 768MB PCIe, DVI / TV-Out
	500GB Samsung / WD / Seagate, 7200U/Min 16MB S-ATA2
	DVD-RW Samsung SH-S203P, 20x DVD±R S-ATA - schwarz
	Zalman ZM850-HP 850W, Heatpipe & 140mm Lüfter (mod. Kabel-Manag.)
	Arctic Cooling CPU Freezer 64 Pro (92mm Lüfter, Heatpipe)


Merkmale:
	individuelle Optimierung aller Komponenten auf leisen Betrieb
	2x 8800 GTX (je 768MB) für maximale 3D-Performance
	Dual-Core Prozessor für max. Performance & Effizienz
	Referenzchipsatz nForce 590 SLI mit 2x PCIe x16 Slots
	4096MB (2x 2048MB) DDR2-800 Qualitäts-RAM von Corsair
	S-ATA2 Festplatte mit 16 MB Cache & Dual Layer DVD-Brenner
	Zalman Heatpipe 850W Silent-Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement

Ist das ein gutes Angebot? Oder gibt es da auch was günstigeres?


----------



## chmee (7. April 2008)

Habe jetzt nicht nachgerechnet, aber halte es für überteuert. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich mir sicher bin, dass man einen potenten Spielerechner für knapp 1000 Euro zusammenstellen kann, auch unter Beachtung von Lautstärke und Kühlung.

mfg chmee


----------



## tobee (7. April 2008)

Welchen Rechner kannst du bzw. könntet ihr mir empfehlen?
Ich benötige einen Rechner für knapp 1000 Euro.
Der Rechner sollte für Programme wie Flash, Photoshop CS3 optimiert sein und 2 TFT 22'' Monitore unterstützen können


----------



## chmee (7. April 2008)

tobee, wozu zum Teufel benötigst Du eine SLI-Grafik-Kombination ?
Außer auf dem Papier und zum Prollen in der Signatur ist das zu Nix nütze..

Du brauchst einen gescheiten Grafik-Rechner ?
Welche Auflösung sollen die 22" Monitore nativ darstellen ?

mfg chmee


----------



## tobee (7. April 2008)

Sorry, aber was Hardware angeht hab ich leider keine Ahnung. 
Ich hab zur zeit einen 22' TFT und würde mir dann einen 2. dazukaufen.
Der Monitor zeigt mir gerade ein Auflösung von 1680x1050 an.


----------



## fluessig (7. April 2008)

Von dem geposteten Rechner hätte ich jetzt nicht erwartet, dass du damit Flash und Bildbearbeitung als Einsatzgebiet im Sinn hattest.

Der oben angeführte Rechner sagt eigentlich nur eines: Ich will Crysis mit möglichst vielen Details spielen.

Um dir also weiterzuhelfen: Wofür willst du den Rechner genau hernehmen? 
Besonders der Punkt ob du aktuelle 3D Spiele spielen willst oder nicht ist dabei wichtig. Für ein bisserl Flash und CS3 (die Monitore gehen mit jeder Mittelklasse Grafikkarte) brauchst du jedenfalls keine 2 8800 GTX.

Und was machst du genau mit PS CS3? Berabeitest du Bilder mit extrem hoher Auflösung und davon vielleicht noch viele parallel?


----------



## tobee (7. April 2008)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Und was machst du genau mit PS CS3? Berabeitest du Bilder mit extrem hoher Auflösung und davon vielleicht noch viele parallel?


Ja, ich arbeite mit Bilder von meiner Digitalkamera. Die sind sehr hochauflösend.


----------



## chmee (7. April 2008)

Die Auflösung war wichtig, denn bei 1920x1200 müssen es zwei Duallink-DVI-Anschlüsse sein, die bietet nicht jede Grafikkarte. Reduced Blanking wird ein TFT kaum unterstützen, wenn die Quali gut sein soll..

Nun zurück zum Thema:
Wie fluessig schon sagte, brauchst Du dafür keine Gamer-Proll-Maschine ( persönliche Meinung ohne abwertende Verallgemeinerung ).

CPU - Dualcore reicht absolut - kann man nochmal überdenken, wenn 3D-Animation ins Spiel kommt oder Sonstiges gerendert/umkodiert ( Video ). Wenn es unter XP laufen soll, bleibt eh keine Wahl und es werden 4GB RAM eingesetzt. Besonderes Augenmerk auf Festplattenauswahl und Menge, mindestens 3 Stück zB Samsung HD250HJ, damit Auslagerungs- und Arbeitsdateien auf verschiedenen Platten ( nicht Partitionen ) liegen. Zur Sicherung könnte man noch eine externe ESATA oder USB-Platte kaufen, die man nach allwöchentlicher Kopie der Arbeitsdateien ins Regal verfrachtet, eben nicht am Rechner lässt.

Bei soviel besonderen Gedanken wird ein Komplettangebot nicht helfen, hier also eine Aufstellung:

CPU - Intel E6750 Tray - 160 Euro
Kühler - Freezer7Pro - 20 Euro
Mainboard - Gigabyte P35-DS3 - 90 Euro
RAM - 4GB DDR2 800 - 80 Euro
HDD - 3x Samsung HD250HJ 250GB SATA - zusammen 150 Euro
DVD - Brenner-Laufwerk - 40 Euro
Floppy - 10 Euro
Grafikkarte - von mir aus eine Nvidia 8800GT mit 2xDVI - 250 Euro
Netzteil - 500 Watt BeQuiet - 85 Euro
Gehäuse - zB Sharkoon Rebel9 Value - 50 Euro
---------------
885 Euro

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Habe bei Alternate gesehen, dass die 9800er Serie von Nvidia auch bei "nur" 250 Euro anfängt..


----------



## tobee (7. April 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Zusammenstellung.
Ich werde mir es jetzt den PC mit alternate.de zusammenstellen.


----------

